# infant baptism questions?



## thistle93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi! Just a few questions on infant baptism related to circumcision.

1) Who would preform the circumcision in the OT times? Did the father ever or was it primarily the priest?

2) Are infants baptized on the 8th day like the Jewish custom for circumcision?

3) Why are female infants baptized if only male infants were circumcised? 

Thank you! 
Matthew Wilson


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Feb 28, 2011)

Regarding question 3: The New Covenant changes who would be included externally. See Galatians 3:28, "There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus." (KJV)


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 28, 2011)

1) Abraham circumcised his sons, but that was prior to the institution of the Levitical code.

2) No, but in the history of the church, there have been some who have felt this way. In fact, the subject was a topic of discussion at the Council of Carthage in 254 A.D. (waiting until the 8th day was unanimously decided against).

3) The sign of baptism is more inclusive that the sign of circumcision, which is one of the advantages of the New Covenant in Christ. The same argument can be made with regard to the Passover (i.e., that only Jewish males were admitted to it), whereas the New Covenant meal of the Lord's Supper can be partaken of by both male and female.


----------

